# Tchaikovsky symphonies by Haitink



## AndorFoldes

So has anyone heard the new release of the Tchaikovsky symphonies with Bernard Haitink and the Concertgebouw orchestra yet?

http://www.deccaclassics.com/en/cat/4785867

Haitink's early Tchaikovsky symphonies appear to be a bit of a hit on YouTube. The three videos below have a combined total of more than 650.000 views!














Perhaps this made the record company bosses sit up and take notice.

I'm curious to know whether the new set has been remastered. As it is, the ADD sound on the previous release is a little long in the tooth, and some fine-tuning could work wonders here. Does anyone have more information about this?

And how do you think this set compares to other distinguished Tchaikovsky cycles by the likes of Markevitch, Jansons, Karajan and others?


----------



## bigshot

I haven't heard these recordings, but Haitink has always struck me as a restrained and tidy conductor. Those aren't attributes that work well with Tchaikovsky.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> I haven't heard these recordings, but Haitink has always struck me as a restrained and tidy conductor. Those aren't attributes that work well with Tchaikovsky.


Or to put it another way,he's boring .
But if you insist on a complete set ,which is a pity as you are then missing out on some brilliant performances :
Markevitch---First class.
Gennady Rozhdestvensky / Moscow Symphony. Melodiya.
Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orch. Includes t6he Manfred Symphony and quite a few other pieces. DG.


----------



## AndorFoldes

The advantages I percieve in the Haitink recording are warm ADD sound, a very good orchestra, no symphonies split across discs and as an addition you get the most important non-symphony orchestral works by Tchaikovsky, in addition to the YouTube stamp of approval of the early symphonies.

Most releases seem to be box sets these days, but it would be interesting to know how you would piece together a cycle from individual discs.


----------



## bigshot

I recently got Svetlanov's box and it was very good.


----------



## moody

AndorFoldes said:


> The advantages I percieve in the Haitink recording are warm ADD sound, a very good orchestra, no symphonies split across discs and as an addition you get the most important non-symphony orchestral works by Tchaikovsky, in addition to the YouTube stamp of approval of the early symphonies.
> 
> Most releases seem to be box sets these days, but it would be interesting to know how you would piece together a cycle from individual discs.


No mention of PERFORMANCE which is paramount.
You look them up on your suppliers' lists ,I have most of them in many performances.


----------



## realdealblues

I agree that it can be quite annoying when they split symphonies across discs. I've listened to the Haitink set and I wouldn't put it in the same league as Markevitch.

For Symphonies 1-3 you can buy the Philips Duo set of Markevitch which are not split.
Symphonies 1 & 2 on Disc 1
Symphony 3 & Francesca da Rimini on Disc 2

I personally don't think you can do better those. I have no issues with the actual sound either. It sounds great to me.

I also have the Phillips Duo set from Markevitch for 4-6 but yes they split Symphony 5 across both discs. They still beat Karajan, Jansons & Haitink though in my book. The classic Mravinsky recording does the same thing.

I could piece together 4, 5 & 6 from different conductors to build a set if I really wanted to get away from being split across a disc but you need look no further than Markevitch for 1-3. I personally don't believe you will do better.


----------



## AndorFoldes

Boy did I get some pushback when I suggested that the Haitink Concertgebouw recordings might be a good choice for a cycle of the Tchaikovsky symphonies.

I'm wondering if people's perceptions of this set has changed, or if they are still considered to be a "second tier" option in this music?


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

AndorFoldes said:


> Boy did I get some pushback when I suggested that the Haitink Concertgebouw recordings might be a good choice for a cycle of the Tchaikovsky symphonies.
> 
> I'm wondering if people's perceptions of this set has changed, or if they are still considered to be a "second tier" option in this music?


I have enjoyed what I've heard from it some time ago, which I think is the 4th and the 5th. I'm waiting for the Haitink/Concertgebouw box coming out next month to go through the whole set. I'll try to remember to share some impressions once I do.


----------



## geralmar

This guy likes them:


----------



## LKB

I disagree with Hurwitz at least 50% of the time, if not more. But l think he's dead on in his assessment of Haitink's Tchaikovsky cycle on Philips, and I've been recommending it for years. 

For those who believe that Haitink was boring, l would refer them to the Kerstmatinee concerts from the 1980's, many of which are available for viewing on YouTube. 

Finally, in 1982 Haitink and the RCO ( then known as the Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra ), came to San Francisco, California on tour. The only work on the program l attended was Mahler's Symphony no. 7, which l had some familiarity with. 

It was astonishing. 

The technical address of the orchestra was beyond anything l had heard up to that time, and subsequent concerts have yet to match it, 40 years later. This includes the BPO with Rattle in 2017 with the same piece. Indeed, l was bored enough during that performance to check the plumbing during the third movement. If it weren't for Johnathan Kelly's oboe, l would have written off the evening as wasted. 

So for those who have concluded that Haitink was " boring ", l would assert that you haven't been looking in the right places.


----------



## Pmartel63

I have the original Philips set spaced over 2 boxes 

It has always been a reference for me in sound. The performamces are goodand comparable to the Tchaikobsky Project box set on decca 

Plan to get the Decca box at some point for comparison


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 16th Dec 2022 
Can not wait


----------



## Pmartel63

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 177800
> 
> 
> In a heart beat if I won the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> Due for release on 16th Dec 2022
> Can not wait


----------



## AndorFoldes

I don't know if that would be my priority if I won the lottery, but it seems that the sentiment about Haitink and this Tchaikovsky symphonies set in particular has become more favourable.


----------



## Rogerx

AndorFoldes said:


> I don't know if that would be my priority if I won the lottery, but it seems that the sentiment about Haitink and this Tchaikovsky symphonies set in particular has become more favourable.


Not only Tchaikovsky, such a great bunch admires for almost all his music. special his Mahler and Bruckner.
Bonus in the box 

DVD Kersmatinee performance's 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------

